# Schaller Hannes 7 & 8 String bridges released



## Adrian-XI (Apr 11, 2013)

I am excite.


_stolen from Mayones facebook post_


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 11, 2013)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## aawshred (Apr 11, 2013)

soooo good

does anybody know if you can replace a standard hipshot sized bridge on an 8 with one of these?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2013)

Now if they could start making the plastic parts out of metal instead please


----------



## WiseSplinter (Apr 11, 2013)

I wonder if a single saddle version is too much to hope for


----------



## narad (Apr 11, 2013)

And now I scramble to reconfigure a custom order...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## skeels (Apr 11, 2013)

Wonder how much they will cost? 

Any ideas?


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 11, 2013)

*orders one in 3..2..oh wait, not on the site yet >_<


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 11, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> I wonder if a single saddle version is too much to hope for



Easy bro. One thing at a time.


----------



## DestroyerD (Apr 11, 2013)

Im very interested in these!


----------



## RobZero (Apr 11, 2013)

today is a good day for humanity.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 11, 2013)

aawshred said:


> soooo good
> 
> does anybody know if you can replace a standard hipshot sized bridge on an 8 with one of these?



You can but be prepared to do a little work.


----------



## Syriel (Apr 11, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> I wonder if a single saddle version is too much to hope for



This. These bridges look so comfortable it's not even funny. Being able to use these on Multi-scale designs would be tits.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Easy bro. One thing at a time.



yeah, you can expect one in about 5 years at their going rate


----------



## technomancer (Apr 11, 2013)

*Next person that brings up Schaller defending their exclusively licensed design in this thread is getting a nap. I'm sick of it coming up EVERY FREAKING TIME there's a thread on the Hannes.*



WiseSplinter said:


> I wonder if a single saddle version is too much to hope for



It's really not practical as you'd have to completely redesign the back end, which would lose the through-body mounting that is one of the advantages of the design.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2013)

technomancer said:


> *Next person that brings up Schaller defending their exclusively licensed design in this thread is getting a nap. I'm sick of it coming up EVERY FREAKING TIME there's a thread on the Hannes.*
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not practical as you'd have to completely redesign the back end, which would lose the through-body mounting that is one of the advantages of the design.



It's certainly worth a shot though, I wonder if such an modification has been considered by Roland Hannes


----------



## WiseSplinter (Apr 11, 2013)

technomancer said:


> It's really not practical as you'd have to completely redesign the back end, which would lose the through-body mounting that is one of the advantages of the design.



Ah, i see what you're saying, fair enough. 
One day i might just have to move forward with the crazy plan someone on here came up with: to have a multiscale board but with the perpendicular point of the fan at the bridge  
Although it might be more fun to try that with the 8 string floyd...


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 11, 2013)

Aw man! I was just down spending money and now this comes out! To add to my Blackwater order or not?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 11, 2013)

*Checks calendar* Well it's nor April 1st so this is great news! Definitely wanna try one on a 7.


----------



## Kammo1 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is one helluva nice bridge  I'll guess I gotta start saving now


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 11, 2013)

So now that this and the evertune 7 have been released, I absolutely cant decide which to get on my next non fanned Mayones 7 order


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 11, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> So now that this and the evertune 7 have been released, I absolutely cant decide which to get on my next non fanned Mayones 7 order



You mean the Evertune 8 i assume.

What are the saddles on the Hannes bridge made of?


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 11, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> So now that this and the evertune 7 have been released, I absolutely cant decide which to get on my next non fanned Mayones 7 order


 
First world problems.


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 11, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> First world problems.


----------



## bridges (Apr 11, 2013)

technomancer said:


> *Next person that brings up Schaller defending their exclusively licensed design in this thread is getting a nap. I'm sick of it coming up EVERY FREAKING TIME there's a thread on the Hannes.*
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not practical as you'd have to completely redesign the back end, which would lose the through-body mounting that is one of the advantages of the design.



Yes it is practical and Schaller will come out with single string bridges very soon!


----------



## Syriel (Apr 11, 2013)

bridges said:


> Yes it is practical and Schaller will come out with single string bridges very soon!



I hope you're not joking cuz that would be tits.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 11, 2013)

I haven't played a guitar with one of these bridges. Why do people like them so much? Easier to adjust? More comfortable? Looks cool? (All of the above?)


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 12, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I haven't played a guitar with one of these bridges. Why do people like them so much? Easier to adjust? More comfortable? Looks cool? (All of the above?)



I found it a pain in the ass to adjust the height since you have to detune your strings to get at the screws. Re-stringing was awkward to since the top graphite saddles can fall off. They are really comfortable though. No sharp points and have lot of room for height adjustments. Intonation is easy just like a hipshot bridge. I'm not sure if I would choose it over a hipshot though.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 12, 2013)

technomancer said:


> It's really not practical as you'd have to completely redesign the back end, which would lose the through-body mounting that is one of the advantages of the design.



How about just a fanned version then...


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 12, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> How about just a fanned version then...



If they were to put out a fanned version, the fan would have to be pre-defined and the perpendicular fret would have to be pre-defined. It's pretty limiting. 

The best move to accommodate the multiple scale length combinations in fanned fret builds is to make the single string bridges. They'd be in direct competition with ABM but they would basically be the only alternative to them. Its a niche market so i'm not sure Schaller is going to get on that. Hell, Hipshot has a single string bass bridge and no plans to make a guitar version.


----------



## bridges (Apr 12, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I found it a pain in the ass to adjust the height since you have to detune your strings to get at the screws. Re-stringing was awkward to since the top graphite saddles can fall off. They are really comfortable though. No sharp points and have lot of room for height adjustments. Intonation is easy just like a hipshot bridge. I'm not sure if I would choose it over a hipshot though.


If you adjust the string heights with the hex key that comes with the bridge, it's true that you have to move the strings out of the way. The bridge was designed for the use of 5/64" or 2mm (they're the same) ball end hex keys for height adjustments. With the ball end keys you can adjust the heights of the four smallest strings without detuning them.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 12, 2013)

bridges said:


> If you adjust the string heights with the hex key that comes with the bridge, it's true that you have to move the strings out of the way. The bridge was designed for the use of 5/64" or 2mm (they're the same) ball end hex keys for height adjustments. With the ball end keys you can adjust the heights of the four smallest strings without detuning them.



Just to clarify, you're Roland Hannes, yes?


----------



## Rook (Apr 12, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> If they were to put out a fanned version, the fan would have to be pre-defined and the perpendicular fret would have to be pre-defined. It's pretty limiting.



That's not how it works.

Defining one angle means the relationship between the perpendicular fret and nut is within a fixed range but doesn't give them fixed position at all.

If the bridge is angled 10 degrees, the perpendicular could be at 12th fret and the nut also at 10 degrees, at any scale (the scale relationship is what's fixed). Say the longest string comes out 25.5"

Now add another fret below 0, perpendicular fret it now 13, the lowest scale is 27" and the nut is more like 12 degrees.

Just an example, but the point is a fixed fan is a start, and one I'd take!




drmosh said:


> Now if they could start making the plastic parts out of metal instead please



The 'plastic' parts are the whole point, changing them would be pointless!


----------



## forshagesan (Apr 13, 2013)

Yay! Been waiting for this to happen for some time


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2013)

bridges said:


> Yes it is practical and Schaller will come out with single string bridges very soon!


Looks like we got our answer 

Assuming this is actually Roland Hannes that is.


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 13, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> Looks like we got our answer
> 
> Assuming this is actually Roland Hannes that is.



Because Roland Hannes, a German, lives in San Fransisco?


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Because Roland Hannes, a German, lives in San Fransisco?


Yes, he actually does live there 
Roland Hannes | LinkedIn
http://www.facebook.com/roland.hannes.56

plus he has stated in previous posts that he is the designer of the hannes on here, so I would assume that he is actually Mr. Hannes yes.


----------



## bridges (Apr 13, 2013)

Adrian-XI said:


> Just to clarify, you're Roland Hannes, yes?



Yes, that's me.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 13, 2013)

bridges said:


> Yes, that's me.



Egad, they have found out your secret identity. This must be part of the Joker's plan.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone one have info on the release/price of these? Or has the official announcement not been made?


----------



## Navid (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder why they didn't release a single string bridge directly instead. I mean, releasing single string bridge would make happy even those who play 9+ string and fanned fret instruments all together... 
I'm currently building a fanned fret 8 and I would have bought a 8 hannes singles if they existed already.
...oh well. ABM is a great brand anyway...


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 13, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> Yes, he actually does live there
> Roland Hannes | LinkedIn
> http://www.facebook.com/roland.hannes.56
> 
> plus he has stated in previous posts that he is the designer of the hannes on here, so I would assume that he is actually Mr. Hannes yes.



I never said it'd be impossible, just thought it was very coincidental considering its an anonymous forum etc. etc. 

Wouldn't be the first time someone impersonates someone else on the interwebs!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 13, 2013)

What I want to know is when are these going to be available to buy 



bridges said:


> Yes it is practical and Schaller will come out with single string bridges very soon!



Awesome, I stand corrected. Looking forward to seeing how this works


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 13, 2013)

^ And how much discount we all get as SSO users


----------



## Kammo1 (Apr 13, 2013)

The Hannes bridge IMHO is one of the finest bridges on the market and the tone and performance is very hard to match with other bridges. I have fitted these on my customers guitars and nothing but 100% praise for them. I will fit these everytime on my custom builds and when the 7 string and single saddles come out I won't use anything else as again it would be very hard to find exemplary brilliant hardware that matches this  yep you could say I'm a huge fanboy


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Wouldn't be the first time someone impersonates someone else on the interwebs!


This is very true  It's all good


technomancer said:


> What I want to know is when are these going to be available to buy


This too!


----------



## Gregori (Apr 13, 2013)

Rook said:


> That's not how it works.
> 
> Defining one angle means the relationship between the perpendicular fret and nut is within a fixed range but doesn't give them fixed position at all.
> 
> ...


But there are a limited number of desirable combinations that can be achieved with a set bridge angle, right? While a fanned version would be cool, it would still be very limited in what can be done with it. A single saddle option would definitely be a better idea, unless they were trying to set a standard for multiscale guitars.


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, these have always looked ridiculously comfortable, definitely wanna try these on a custom some day.


----------



## CruzDrum (Apr 14, 2013)

Gregori said:


> But there are a limited number of desirable combinations that can be achieved with a set bridge angle, right? While a fanned version would be cool, it would still be very limited in what can be done with it. A single saddle option would definitely be a better idea, unless they were trying to set a standard for multiscale guitars.


but wouldnt setting a standard for fanned guitas be desirable? so that bigger companies such as ibanez or esp could star mass producing fanned fret guitars<thus making them easier to own. i know for one that i would love to get my hands on a fanned ibby seven for under 8 grand(if it be that cheap) LOL


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 14, 2013)

CruzDrum said:


> but wouldnt setting a standard for fanned guitas be desirable? so that bigger companies such as ibanez or esp could star mass producing fanned fret guitars<thus making them easier to own. i know for one that i would love to get my hands on a fanned ibby seven for under 8 grand(if it be that cheap) LOL



Yeah, because Ibanez would definitely use a schaller bridge instead of designing and manufacturing their own.


----------



## jahosy (Apr 14, 2013)

The most important question.... when will they be available!?


----------



## bridges (Apr 14, 2013)

jahosy said:


> The most important question.... when will they be available!?


This summer or a few months from now.


----------



## Rook (Apr 14, 2013)

Gregori said:


> But there are a limited number of desirable combinations that can be achieved with a set bridge angle, right? While a fanned version would be cool, it would still be very limited in what can be done with it. A single saddle option would definitely be a better idea, unless they were trying to set a standard for multiscale guitars.



There would be some limitation yes.


----------



## Brndn (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm in the process of locking in a custom order for a Regius 7, and given that Mayones announced it themselves I've obviously asked the question. First indications are that they'll be good to go from now on custom guitars, but I'll let you guys know what the final outcome is. I'm expecting an added delay.

Obviously Mr. Hannes himself just gave "a few months from now" up above and that'd apply to a full blown commercial/aftermarket release.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 15, 2013)

CruzDrum said:


> but wouldnt setting a standard for fanned guitas be desirable? so that bigger companies such as ibanez or esp could star mass producing fanned fret guitars<thus making them easier to own. i know for one that i would love to get my hands on a fanned ibby seven for under 8 grand(if it be that cheap) LOL



What's stopping them from doing that with single-string bridges? I'd rather not have the specs of a custom build limited by the inevitably cautious fans of production guitars.


----------



## Gregori (Apr 15, 2013)

CruzDrum said:


> but wouldnt setting a standard for fanned guitas be desirable? so that bigger companies such as ibanez or esp could star mass producing fanned fret guitars<thus making them easier to own. i know for one that i would love to get my hands on a fanned ibby seven for under 8 grand(if it be that cheap) LOL



Sure, I never said that wouldn't be desirable.


----------



## deathmaster213 (Apr 16, 2013)

Adrian-XI said:


> Yeah, because Ibanez would definitely use a schaller bridge instead of designing and manufacturing their own.


Isn't every version of the Edge tremolo essentially a 'licenced' Floyd Rose? They took the idea/concept and attempted to approve on it, and made different spec/quality versions that fit in with the price points for their different guitar ranges. I don't see why licencing a different company's bridge would be any different.

If someone set a standard bridge angle for a multiscale layout and it took off then you might find more pickup manufacturers embracing angled pickups and that would be good news for everyone. For those who didn't want that bridge angle then you can still go down the route of ABM or ETS separate bridges.

As a custom luthier the more choice I see available in any extended range hardware is only too willingly received. So when do we get a Schaller 7 string FR bridge??!!


----------



## Koloss85 (Apr 17, 2013)

still no price or definite date on these bad boys?


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 17, 2013)

seen this since the fb post, but i gotta say, thi is tempting ideas again of custom work


too bad marty is hella busy and has some issues to sort right now


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 18, 2013)

Rook said:


> That's not how it works.
> Defining one angle means the relationship between the perpendicular fret and nut is within a fixed range but doesn't give them fixed position at all.
> 
> If the bridge is angled 10 degrees, the perpendicular could be at 12th fret and the nut also at 10 degrees, at any scale (the scale relationship is what's fixed). Say the longest string comes out 25.5"



I think you misread me. If they put out a fanned bridge, it will have a fixed angle. You'll have to design your fan around that angle. I can fire something up with Hipshot's fanned bridge -the ones they put on Deans that aren't usabe for my scale and perp fret location. 

I can't take a fixed fan bridge with my 2 scale lengths with my desired perp fret at the 6th fret and make it work. That's the point I was trying to make.

Hipshot already makes and has available fanned fret 8 string bridges btw - they're just not on the website.


----------



## Mr Wright (Apr 18, 2013)

Is the annoucement just relating to 7 and 8s?

What about a time frame for us lefties?


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 18, 2013)

Mr Wright said:


> What about a time frame for us lefties?



Why is your name Mr Wright?


----------



## Mr Wright (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not very creative. Thats why.


----------



## TMM (Apr 18, 2013)

technomancer said:


> It's really not practical as you'd have to completely redesign the back end, which would lose the through-body mounting that is one of the advantages of the design.



Seems simple enough - instead of bolting the tailpiece through the body with 2 bolts, each saddle has it's own bolt.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 18, 2013)

TMM said:


> Seems simple enough - instead of bolting the tailpiece through the body with 2 bolts, each saddle has it's own bolt.



True but it would also be a hell of a lot more work to install. I guess we'll find out what they decided to do when Schaller releases them since Hannes said they're coming


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 19, 2013)

To date I've still only played the Hannes on one guitar (Misha's koa BM) but I was really impressed with it, I'd love to check it out on a 7-string build for sure!


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 21, 2013)

Schaller and Roland, I hate you!!! now I have to put custom 7 or 8 string guitar on my GAS list


----------



## ikarus (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr Wright said:


> What about a time frame for us lefties?



Why can't you put a normal Hannes bridge on a lefty guitar? 

I don't get it.


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 21, 2013)

ikarus said:


> Why can't you put a normal Hannes bridge on a lefty guitar?
> 
> I don't get it.



AFAIK The anchor plate/''stoptail'' bar is slanted so that the low E sits further away; you wouldn't be able to intonate a lefty guitar with that setup.


----------



## ikarus (Apr 21, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> AFAIK The anchor plate/''stoptail'' bar is slanted so that the low E sits further away; you wouldn't be able to intonate a lefty guitar with that setup.



ahh, that makes sense. thanks!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 21, 2013)

Spoke with Vik several times about this and he said he really doesn't like the Hannes' tone: because of its materials, it dampens the high/low frequencies of the guitar a lot, on the other hand he prefers Hipshots since they let the guitar resonate properly.

I personally think my Hannes B2 sounds spectacular but I do agree that the bridge itself adds a lot to the tone and it's not transparent sounding at all.


----------



## bridges (Apr 22, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Spoke with Vik several times about this and he said he really doesn't like the Hannes' tone: because of its materials, it dampens the high/low frequencies of the guitar a lot, on the other hand he prefers Hipshots since they let the guitar resonate properly.
> 
> I personally think my Hannes B2 sounds spectacular but I do agree that the bridge itself adds a lot to the tone and it's not transparent sounding at all.


Maybe your B2 sounds spectacular because the bridge adds a lot to the tone.


----------



## R_Soul (Apr 22, 2013)

looks nice!


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 23, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Spoke with Vik several times about this and he said he really doesn't like the Hannes' tone: because of its materials, it dampens the high/low frequencies of the guitar a lot, on the other hand he prefers Hipshots since they let the guitar resonate properly.
> 
> I personally think my Hannes B2 sounds spectacular but I do agree that the bridge itself adds a lot to the tone and it's not transparent sounding at all.



I've never had problems with tone of my guitar, it's one of the best sounding instruments I've ever played...but... having metal saddles as option could be nice, I would be definitely interested in trying them. 

funny thing is that lot of people complain about tusq saddles, but they are OK with tusq nuts.. and if it's ok material for saddles in acoustic instruments why it cannot be ok for saddles in electric guitars?


----------



## bridges (Apr 25, 2013)

4Eyes said:


> I've never had problems with tone of my guitar, it's one of the best sounding instruments I've ever played...but... having metal saddles as option could be nice, I would be definitely interested in trying them.
> 
> funny thing is that lot of people complain about tusq saddles, but they are OK with tusq nuts.. and if it's ok material for saddles in acoustic instruments why it cannot be ok for saddles in electric guitars?


Good point but you have to remember that electric guitars have a long history of using metal bridges which have given them a peculiar, bright sound and there's nothing with that. But at least you now have the option of choosing a more acoustical non metallic bridge.


----------



## Walterson (Apr 25, 2013)

bridges said:


> Good point but you have to remember that electric guitars have a long history of using metal bridges which have given them a peculiar, bright sound and there's nothing with that. But at least you now have the option of choosing a more acoustical non metallic bridge.



The Schaller Hannes is the bridge with the bightest sound ever. No other brigde (at least those I have tried so far) comes close to the Hannes in that term. Unplugged it sound almost like an acoustic guitar with piezo elements... very bright but in a nice, not to harsh way. The first guitar I build with that bridge was really an eye opener. I heard frequencies I have heared before on an electric guitar.
BTW: I'm talking about the unplugged sound. Most pickups and pretty much all speakers are the limiting factor for high frequencies when you plug a guitar into an amp.


----------



## stuglue (May 7, 2013)

Any news on a release date for these? Any chance of a lefty version?


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 10, 2013)

In my experience; though the hannes bridge looks amazing, the hipshot is superior


----------



## Koloss85 (Jun 8, 2013)

any new updates on these? Also, may be a dumb question, but does your guitar have to be string-thru for these?


----------



## Watty (Jun 8, 2013)

Koloss85 said:


> any new updates on these? Also, may be a dumb question, but does your guitar have to be string-thru for these?



Yep, STB; there's no place for the ball end otherwise and no locking mechanism internally means anchoring the opposite end is impossible.


----------



## vansinn (Jun 9, 2013)

kgerbick7321 said:


> In my experience; though the hannes bridge looks amazing, the hipshot is superior



I assume you're commenting on preferential looks - or do you have practical (tone/sustain) experiences with the Hannes?


----------



## jahosy (Jul 26, 2013)

7 & 8 string Hannes now available at Mayones.

https://www.facebook.com/Mayones.Guitars.Basses?hc_location=stream


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

4 pages in this thread, this post contains 3 lines of text. 

4 + 3 = 7

Hannes 7 confirmed.


----------



## patata (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn I wish you can order them from Mayones.


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 26, 2013)

I think I´m going to send a message to a guitar parts dealer and check up with them If they can get their hands on the hannes bridges! I kinda regret the fact that I´ve got an 8 string hipshot bridge


----------



## elq (Jul 26, 2013)

They're on Schaller's site too.

Gitarrensteg Hannes® 7 | Schaller-Electronic
Gitarrensteg Hannes® 8 | Schaller-Electronic

Still no lefties


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 27, 2013)

Can't be long before they're available to the public. I'm calling it right here, right now: we're about to begin a new golden age in guitar making.. once a few 7 and 8 string Hannes equipped NGDs pop up, there's gonna be a renaissance.


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 27, 2013)

Having played a standard hipshot, hipshot baby grand, and a hannes (as well as various other bridges) I must say that I found the Hannes most comfortable, it's just so extremely low profile and smooth. I think I prefer the tonal aspects of the Hannes as well, although (at least with the guitar I have with one) it's sustain is a little lacking, though that's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## patata (Jul 28, 2013)

They are twice the price of a Hipshot.
Is the spacing the same?Because if all I need to mod a Hannes on a hipshot route,I'll probably get one when I have the money.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 28, 2013)

I think it's a bit more complicated than that. The Hannes requires specific routing if I'm not mistaken. They provide a template on their site.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it possible to retrofit a schaller hannes on a guitar with a 4 screw gotch type bridge?


----------



## jahosy (Jul 29, 2013)

nicktao said:


> Is it possible to retrofit a schaller hannes on a guitar with a 4 screw gotch type bridge?



Doubt you can retrofit the Hannes with other string thru bridges, unless you're prepared to have additional ferrules at the back, or put in a cover plate over them.

The only way i can see them work is by replacing top mount bridges, similar to the ABM single saddles.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 29, 2013)

That's fine, I wanna know how much it would cost to retrofit one, if I can't install it myself, who are some good luthiers that can do it for me?


----------



## Kaktussaft (Aug 7, 2013)

^
wood filler above? not sure it works and might look really bad but atleast fills the old holes, besides that i dont know :S

I ordered a 7 string version with piezo element today wich cost me 3495SEK / 530USD~ if i understood him right. wholeseller should be able to sell to you local musicstore if you want to know. 3-6 weeks wait time for me is fair enogh so hope this model is as good/ better than the 6 string i have atm.

Enjoy


----------



## nicktao (Aug 7, 2013)

Whoa that's crazy, almost as much as an evertune, seems a bit excessive.


----------



## sandalhat (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy smokes! I'm really excited by this bridge though, it would be perfect for my next build. I guess I'll have to check around to see if any local places can order them. =\ Really hoping the price settles to something much closer to the 6 string Hannes bridges though!


----------



## celticelk (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^ The online Schaller catalog lists the base price for the 6-string version as 131 EUR, the 7-string as 210, and the 8-string as 221 (roughly). 210 EUR is about $280 at today's exchange rate.


----------



## AwDeOh (Aug 7, 2013)

The US$530 would have to be because of the piezo element, and probably plus shipping though right? US$220 sounds great for an 8 string Hannes.. but I'm anticipating being bent over the barrel for shipping to NZ.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 8, 2013)

celticelk said:


> ^^^ The online Schaller catalog lists the base price for the 6-string version as 131 EUR, the 7-string as 210, and the 8-string as 221 (roughly). 210 EUR is about $280 at today's exchange rate.



The step up from 6 to 7 is ridiculous. I just ordered 14 graph tech saddlles in chrome and gold and they simply prorate the price from a regular 6 settin. 

I mean, playing seven strings is sometimes like being a lefty guitarist. Limited choices at higher prices all the time. meh.




_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## sandalhat (Aug 8, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> The step up from 6 to 7 is ridiculous. I just ordered 14 graph tech saddlles in chrome and gold and they simply prorate the price from a regular 6 settin.
> 
> I mean, playing seven strings is sometimes like being a lefty guitarist. Limited choices at higher prices all the time. meh.
> 
> ...



This. Like I said, I'm hoping the price settles to something closer to the 6 string version, which I suppose it might do if they start selling a good amount of them. Time will tell.


----------



## Kaktussaft (Aug 11, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> The US$530 would have to be because of the piezo element, and probably plus shipping though right? US$220 sounds great for an 8 string Hannes.. but I'm anticipating being bent over the barrel for shipping to NZ.



Yeah it's with the piezo elements option, also including the flagship preamp.Haha i mean it's actually a ....ed up crazy price compaired to other brands but i like the 6 version so im hoping for more this time


----------



## Kaktussaft (Aug 11, 2013)

sandalhat said:


> This. Like I said, I'm hoping the price settles to something closer to the 6 string version, which I suppose it might do if they start selling a good amount of them. Time will tell.



Yeah, they are actually stupid to have such a high starting price. I mean if they would just follow forums etc, they would have noticed by now that the bridge will defenitly sell alot, but maybe would have gotten more people to buy it if it was cheaper.
Just my opinion :/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 1, 2014)

Just bumping this since I came across some pics on my newsfeed of these bridges being used. I've only seen them on a handful of guitars since their release. They look great. 

7 string bridge on a Sabre Guitars Ghost:










8 string bridge on a Mayones Regius:


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry for the necrobump but I don't think my question deserves a new thread.

I saw it was asked multiple times but never with a detailed answer.
What it takes to change an hipshot with this?
Do you need to reroute the something?
How much do you think a luthier would ask to replace the Hipshot with an Hannes (hardware not included in the final price)?


----------



## Lemons (Jul 19, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry for the necrobump but I don't think my question deserves a new thread.
> 
> I saw it was asked multiple times but never with a detailed answer.
> What it takes to change an hipshot with this?
> ...



Well I cant tell you the costs there would definitely be some serious routing work involved.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jul 19, 2015)

OmegaSlayer, the body would have to be routed on the back and have some holes drilled. I'm not sure if the string through holes would line up at all or not 

PDF download of installation instructions:
http://guitar-bridge.com/download/CY63580e85X1267a5f99afXY7bac/Einbauanleitung_Schaller_final_120309_englisch.pdf


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

EngliSCH.pdf
Gotta love it  

Thanks Mik 
I think it's a big hassle, too bad


----------

